# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Шоплифтинг

## Sebastian

Странно, не нашёл такой темы, ну чтож...

Мне нравится выносить одежду из торговых центров. Не столько потому, что у меня нет денег  - у меня они есть и я трачу их на одежду. Но паралельно мне нравится чувство тревоги, проходя через ворота. Начиналось это с шоколадок несколько лет назад, потом что-то крупнее, например, дезодоранты, потом остановился на одежде. Рука набита, даже магнит купил. 
Ни разу не ловили, на самом деле, мне даже хочется, чтобы это случилось - дабы стать заметным, не знаю. 
Мне стыдно? Да, но мне это очень помогает.

Постепенно от обилия вещей начал лучше разбираться в них, читать лит-ру о тканях, по дизайну костюмов, купил швейную машину и подшиваю, чтобы корректировать. Даже серьёзно подумывал о поступлении в академию исскуств на специальность текстиль или похожее.

Думаю, каждому доводилось что-то выносить - даже случайно, не обязательно из магазинов. Что это было, как вы себя чувствуете после этого?

----------


## Человек из будущего

У меня такого никогда не было, никогда случайно ничего лишнего не выносил из магазинов ))) Всё что выносил было оплачено ))
Хотя если припомнить, ну какое-то на..балово я всё же делал )) Один раз телефон глючный поменял на новый с 50% доплатой, а его глюк замечался только после прошивки,  когда запускаешь игру и играешь минут пять, он нагревался и вырубался. Но девушка которая проверяла телефон не смогла сделать такую проверку. Второй раз я продал глючный комп, мне его тоже подсунули, как рабочий, и я его продал тоже как рабочий, но он временами вырубался, но в момент проверки работал стабильно )) Больше вроде каких то наёбов я не делал, хотя последнее время учебы платил за сессии и зачеты ну это мелочи ))

----------


## Человек из будущего

Я себя чувствую не очень. Потому что мои наёбы очень смешны. Меня наёпывают и разводят, со всех сторон, причем везде ))) Я себя чувствую добрым последователем будды, хочется взять и всех наказать )))

----------


## Aare

> Думаю, каждому доводилось что-то выносить - даже случайно, не обязательно из магазинов. Что это было, как вы себя чувствуете после этого?


 Я как всегда - и в этом аморальном поступке отличилась. Выносила с работы и из магазинов дорогой алкоголь, блоки сигарет (на подарок, так как сама не курю), всякие дорогие продукты вроде мраморки, пармезана, тигровых креветок или швейцарского шоколада.
Чувствовала в зависимости от места либо страх, либо ничего. Цель была в экономии денег или в желании попробовать то, что сама никогда не куплю.

Совесть не мучала. Но считаю, что так делать нельзя и всем рекомендую не заниматься таким, потому что это плохо.

Если на мелкую сумму неудачно стыришь, проблемы будут с сотрудниками, а если на приличную - с полицией. По мне так это сомнительное удовольствие. Не знаю, зачем тебе становиться заметным.

А антикражки как снимаешь с одежды?

Почему тема находится в разделе "смысл жизни"))

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Да я дома стен боюсь, не то чтобы в тц воровать....

----------


## Sebastian

> А антикражки как снимаешь с одежды?


 Купил большой магнит по интернету, такой, который у касс стоит, теперь это просто, как два пальца в розетку. Предпочитаю работать чисто и ничего не оставлять в примерочных - алярмы прикрепляю к другой одежде, вешалки тоже. 

Как тебе удавалось выносить бутылки и целые блоки? Они же огромные, почему ты не палилась на камерах? 




> Если на мелкую сумму неудачно стыришь, проблемы будут с сотрудниками, а если на приличную - с полицией.


 В принципе, закон очень лояльно относится к покупателям, что очень наруку. Например, пока ты не вышла из магазина - товар ты можешь носить как тебе удобно: в сумках, карманах, пальто. Вот так внаглую вино втиснуть под шубу перед камерами. Если прозвинел - взлетаешь обратно и спокойно выкладываешь товар обратно и больше там не появляешься. Просто забыла вытащить платье - бывает, если бы ты крала, ты бы сняла антикражку, правда?
Если не зазвенели ворота, то и предъявить им будет неособо чего - ну одежда в сумке, без вешалок, алярмов, этикеток, и что? Они не могут знать, что это одежда именно с этого магазина (касательно сетевых). А странноватое поведение и забывчивость всегда можно списать на свой официальный диагноз.

----------


## Aare

> Как тебе удавалось выносить бутылки и целые блоки? Они же огромные, почему ты не палилась на камерах?


 Это было в местах, где я работала. Договаривалась с охраной, часть отдавала охраннику. Одного так и вовсе можно было просто бесплатно кормить, и тогда выноси на здоровье. Другой обнаглел, под конец уже чуть ли не треть себе просил.
Хотя бутылки можно и из магазинов тащить. Под пальто или в сумку надо класть. Но это во многих магазинах это опасно, мне  кажется.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Помню, случайно утащил жевачку из супермаркета. В следующий раз подгадал момент, чтобы попасть на ту же продавщицу, взял такую же жевачку и попросить пробить её дважды.
Однажды мне по ошибке пробили конфеты "золотой степ" как другие, в полтора раза дешевле. Опять же, искал продавщицу, подгадывал момент, пока к ней не было очереди. Короче, совесть меня жрёт с завидным постоянством, даже в тех случаях, когда этого не надо. м

----------


## June

Особенно улыбнули те отписавшиеся, кто извинился за своё социально приемлемое поведение. Типа мы бы и рады стать полноценными членами общества, в котором воровство является нормой, вот только страх мешает, или эта, как её там, совесть, зараза)

----------


## tempo

Я пару раз вынес из гипера грамм по 200 вкусных лесных орешков. В себе ) пакетики съелись по пути )

Но пи@дить, вынося в кармане или как там ещё, и даже хавать на месте... оно того не стоит. Сомнительное щекотание нервов, которого может и не хватать в жизни, но которое достижимо иначе.

----------


## June

Кстати, мне вот что бросилось в глаза:




> Мне стыдно? Да


 


> Совесть не мучала


 Разница еле заметная, как между менуэтом и минетом, но когда-то давно я много читал про социопатию и все источники сходились во мнении, что у социопатов совести нет. А у Себастиана она, получается, есть, хотя поведение очень похоже на поведение Ааре. Мне интересно, различие объясняется разницей в возрасте, честностью изложения или всё же у них совершенно разные типы личности? Хотя знаю, на этом форуме такой вопрос задавать довольно глупо.

----------


## trypo

сделки с совестью по типу "раз уж случилось - значит жизнь это позволяет" 
оправдывают намного больше , чем небольшую кражу , небольшой развод , небольшую ложь.

нижняя планка мне в принципе особо и не ведома ,
разве что убийство с невыносимой жестокостью.

все остальное по большому счету можно себе простить - "совесть все стерпит".

возможно , социопат , но и сильно сомневаюсь , что 
обычные люди в этом отношении разительно другие.

а ежели это и так , и они не могут договориться с совестью,
можно ли говорить , что это уже личные проблемы каждого?

----------


## June

Настоящий социопат, если верить источникам, не совершает сделок с совестью по причине полного отсутствия таковой.

Совесть не только проблема. Она ещё и конкурентное преимущество, позволяющее всю жизнь оставаться на вершине, с которой человек без совести падает навсегда после первого пинка разоблачителя.

----------


## trypo

не думаю , что человеку без совести разоблачитель может нанести какой либо вред.
разоблачение вредит лишь тем, кого грызут мучения совести ,
когда приходится извиняться и исправлять содеянное.
если уж совершенно что-то , что входит в противоречие с совестью,
не означает ли это , что изначально этот человек не так и хорош и добродетелен?
на вершине ли он? 
если он один раз наплевал на людей в угоду себе , так ли он лучше тех ,
кто плюет на людей всегда?
не так просто тут разделить на хороших и плохих.

----------


## June

В качестве примера вершины, правильнее будет сказать возвышенности, я опишу взаимоотношения с людьми, с которыми работаю сейчас и работал раньше. Я на своём рабочем месте могу оставить кошелёк с любой суммой денег и я буду уверен в том, что никто из моих коллег его не возьмёт, даже если будет голодать. И они уверены в том, что я не возьму и никакой другой подлости не совершу. Поэтому и остаёмся коллегами с некоторыми уже лет 20. Пару раз в коллектив попадали люди, которых потом ловили на мелкой краже или каком-либо другом недостойном поведении, с ними расставались сразу и навсегда. Возможно поэтому социопаты меняют работу довольно часто.

Я тут рассказывал *tempo* о том, что подпитывает во мне веру в людей. На прошлой работе один из акционеров-основателей уже после того, как продал все свои акции, покинул компанию и занялся другим видом деятельности, попал в аварию и оказался навсегда прикован к кровати. Я однажды узнал у бухгалтера, с которой был в хороших отношениях, что все десять лет, что я там отработал, наш директор, самый безответственный из всех сотрудников, ежемесячно выплачивал ему пенсию. Фактически из своих денег, не имея никаких формальных обязательств перед бывшим коллегой. Возможно, до сих пор выплачивает, я не в курсе. Так что, *trypo*, свобода от совести, конечно, даёт преимущества. Но и несвобода тоже даёт преимущества, другие, но даёт. Каждый волен сделать свой выбор, я лишь попытался добавить ему осознанности.

----------


## tempo

Джун, у меня ощущение, что ты родился где-то в районе католических и православных рождеств и старого нового года )

Это так?

----------


## June

Tempo, я был рождён в июне. И порядочность не связана с верой в бога. На вышеописанной работе, например, большинство атеисты. На самом деле порядочных людей много. Это у нас на сайте что-то близкое к марианской впадине, да и страна в целом погружается. Я путешествую по миру и вижу, что во многих местах люди лучше. Бывает, заберёшься куда-нибудь, стоит шкаф с напитками, открытая касса с деньгами, хозяйку хрен найдёшь, потому что где-то посуду моет, народ ходит, и никто ни деньги, ни напитки не тырит. Мне комфортно в таком обществе, а в обществе людей, свободных от совести, мне некомфортно.

----------


## tempo

Джун, когда я читаю тебя, меня не покидает ощущение проповеди и чисто христианского насилия, когда добрый познавший истину брат ласково берёт меня за руку, складывает мои пальцы в кучку и, водя моей рукой, показует, как правильно креститься )

----------


## Aare

> во многих местах люди лучше.


 Во многих местах люди лучше, чем ты, ты прав, Джун

----------


## trypo

добавлю один момент к истории о деньгах , оставленных без присмотра.
побудителей может быть множество , но возьмем два противоположных :
страх наказания (наказание внешнее) и угрызения совести (наказание внутреннее).
можно сказать , что эти люди не берут деньги по причине своей добродетельности -
совесть и личная мораль им этого просто не позволят.
но так же можно сказать , что эти люди живут в тоталитарном обществе , 
где наказание за проступок (1)неизбежно и (2)(удручающе)жестоко -
поэтому страх(за жизнь, свободу или здовровье) исключает любую возможность помыслить о чужом.
страх , что прячется за неискренними улыбками и приторными словами о доброте и справедливости.

внешне эти два побудителя отличить не представляется возможным,
и как знать , какой из них управляет людьми , в обществе которых тебе приятнее находится?
может статься , что в этом обществе не все так гладко и честней.

----------


## June

*trypo*, наказание внутреннее и внешнее не являются противоположностями, на мой взгляд. И если поковыряться в механизмах, приводящих в движение внутреннее, оно может оказаться интернализованным в раннем детстве внешним или чем-то типа того. В обоих случаях это страх наказания, но я его не ощущаю, потому что не планирую брать деньги. Как созерцание кактуса не вызывает страха, пока не планируешь его потрогать. Как у других, не знаю.

А вот эта описанная тобой неискренность, по моим наблюдениям сильнее распространённая на западе, когда ты человеку, может быть, противен, но он тебе улыбается, мне тоже не по душе и я стараюсь такие ситуации в своей жизни свести к минимуму.

*Aare*, я прочитал и раздавлен. Как жить с мыслью о том, что довольно умная наркоманка и воровка с форума считает меня плохим человеком, я не знаю. Видимо, придётся покинуть форум. Честь имею.

*tempo*, разница в том, что брат тебя глупости учит, а я пытался объяснить простую вещь: если приближаются тучи, скоро пойдёт дождь. Между тучами и дождём есть связь. Видимо, не смог.

----------


## trypo

разница внутреннего и внешнего наказания очень проста:
внутреннее идет от чистоты , доброты и моральных устоев -
внешнее же - от отсутсвия устойчивых моральных ценностей.
как бы светлое и темное.

и если ты не знаешь человека , то и понять какая именно сторона движет человеком 
в приведенном примере с деньгами не представляется возможным.

----------


## trypo

пассаж к слову "лучше" , как намеки на деление людей в категориях первого и второго сорта итд -
мягко так проехался в персоналии  :Smile: 

неудачно подобранные слова и их восприятие  :Smile:  
возможно было бы уместнее использовать "добрее" ,
как менее попко-поджигательное.

----------


## Aare

June
Какая тебе разница, каким тебя человеком считает довольно умная наркоманка и воровка с форума? Не уходи. Я ничего плохого не хочу тебе делать.

----------


## Aare

Я пришла на форум. И мне тут же отчитали мораль и отпустили грехи. Потом предлодижили секс за наркотики, миньет, продать героина и ещё много приятных вещей. Потом матом на меня куча шизофреников ругалось. Теперь кто-то из-за меня уходит. Ребята, расслабьтесь. Я никому ничего не продаю, я не проститутка и прихожу сюда просто поныть перед сном.

----------


## tempo

"... два пальца нужно располагать сверху, а один - снизу, как три гвоздя при распятии"

Как я тебя понимаю, June!

----------


## trypo

ты ведь даже не пробовал-
как ты можешь понимать?

----------


## June

> разница внутреннего и внешнего наказания очень проста:
> внутреннее идет от чистоты , доброты и моральных устоев -
> внешнее же - от отсутсвия устойчивых моральных ценностей.
> как бы светлое и темное.


 Я про то, что механизм внешнего наказания очевиден: розга, жопа, боль, а боли человек инстинктивно старается избежать. Когда мы сравниваем его с чистотой, добротой и моральными устоями, механизм появления которых менее очевиден, мы как бы сравниваем автомат Калашникова и чёрный ящик, в котором непонятно что лежит. А там может оказаться тот же автомат Калашникова. Устои, возможно, вбиваются той же розгой в раннем детстве или как-то ещё. Не очень понятно, почему одно светлое, а другое тёмное. Оно просто другое.

У меня брат в раннем детстве на даче очень большого карася поймал, и к нему со всей деревни мужики приходили на этого карася посмотреть. С тех пор все выходные проводит на рыбалке, а у меня такой тяги нет. Детские впечатления – очень сильные, и можно сказать, что в детстве розог нужно намного меньше, а действовать они будут всю жизнь и намного сильнее, чем взрослые розги, хотя принципиальной разницы нет.

----------


## Aare

> Розга, жопа, боль.


 Боже, Джун, теперь я знаю о чём тебе нравится говорить на ночь. Прости, не люблю такие вещи. Их ты обсудишь с той девушкой, которую ждёшь десять лет)

----------


## tempo

> ты ведь даже не пробовал-
> как ты можешь понимать?


 Ну уж.
У нас с June довольно обширная переписка в ЛС )

Я понимаю все эти попытки спасти меня от коварной Aare, которая только и ждёт, чтобы с кухонным ножом у горла потребовать жизнь и/или кошелёк.

Но June никак не может усвоить, что я а) уже очень взрослый дядя б) зорошенько обжегшийся на друзьях и дующий даже на спрашивабщих "который час" в) весьма осознанно рефлексирующий г) вполне успешно выживающий с полного нуля.

Джун, расслабься, и расскажи лучше (я уже спрашивал, но ответа нет)

- а почему ты здесь?

----------


## trypo

пояснения:
1) вбивать устои можно не только розгами , но "пряником" - это как бы уже не наказание.
2) разница на пальцах :
убивать нельзя , потому что это плохой поступок 
(внутреннее отторжение , не связанное со страхом наказания) - светлая опция ;
убивать нельзя , потому что за это накажут-посадят-отомстят
(внутренние переживания либо ничтожны , либо преодолимы - сдерживает лишь страх наказания) - темная.

они одинаково мотивируют не убивать , но исходят из различных предпосылок.

что к примеру с кражей кошелька говорит о том , что люди там не обязательно внутренне хорошие,
может иметь место лишь страх неотвратимого наказания.

3) речь о понимании шла в кескотнте высмеивания православия , к которому джун не имеет (?) отношения .
или он в личных переписках не скрывает своей религиозности? 
подпункт: успешно выживающие не сидят на суицид форумах ,
за исключением мессионеров спасения , на которых ты не особо похож.

----------


## tempo

о боги, trypo, я имел сказать, что June мессийствует, как самый упёртый богомолец, которых я встречал немало. Их (и его) основная фишка - не слышать, вещая своё.

Я _нежно_, раз за разом объясняю, что уде большой, что отдавать себе отчёт - моя постоянная практика.

June не оставляет шанса на человечность наркоманам и тем, кого в наркоманы назначил. Я - оставляю.

Когда я читаю в ЛС - "воровка", мне неприятно. Хорошо ещё, что св.Джун вынес это в открытую.

Короче, неплохо б на себя оборотиться.

----------


## June

Термин “плохой поступок” в детстве подразумевает наказание взрослыми. Но, мне кажется, я понял, что ты хочешь сказать. Упомянутая касса находилась на острове, и если бы на этом острове кроме меня в тот день не было ни одного человека и отсутствовали бы средства видеофиксации, я бы всё равно не взял деньги. Даже не потому, что боюсь божьего гнева – я в него не верю. Я хочу жить в мире, в котором не воруют. Никто и ни у кого. Я хочу, чтобы хозяйка кассы осталась со своими деньгами. Наверное, это один из вариантов, которые ты называешь светлыми. Но если покопаться в этом моём желании, причиной его появления может оказаться желание не остаться без средств к существованию и не умереть с голода, возможно желание убежать от опасности, и тогда светлое окажется тёмным. 

Возможно, светлым стоит определить то, что является следствием любви, а тёмным то, что является следствием страха. Только раскапывать каждое желание нужно до самого корня.

----------


## June

tempo, ты тоже не оставляешь мне шанса на правоту и не позволишь схватить за руку Чикатило, потому что я могу ошибиться в его намерениях. Подумай над этим.

----------


## trypo

есть как бы два вывода :
раскапывать причины в глубину или же
не вешать ярлыки по поверхностным признакам.
то , что человек внешне хороший и не совершает неприглядных поступков -
не означает автоматом , что и внутри он этому соотвествует.
обратное тоже может быть справедливо в некоторой степени.

гражданин "уде большой" испытывает когнитивный диссонанс ,
когда близкого ему человека называют "воровкой".
но когда сам близкий человек пишет про свое воровство -
никаких проблем с суждениями у него не возникает.
своим прощаю все , чужих - растопчу за соринку.

если уж браться за такое дело , как попирание нравственности ,
своих надо одергивать в первую очередь , как наиболее дорогих.

----------


## tempo

где не воруют. И не ошибаются. Но. В этом - и то, и другое, и т.п.

У меня воровали не раз, ставя иногда в весьма неудобное положение, типа тянуть до зарплаты на 20 центов в день.
Думать и помнить об этом - тяжёлый и говнистый груз. И лучше исключить из жизги такие ситуации.Но медитировать на них - то же говно. Равно как постоянно осуждать.

Я не зря поствил перед твоим именем "са.". Ты - чист во всём? Давай спишем в мусор _тебя_ за, за, и вот за то ещё?

Нехорошо красть, да, в том числе в магазине, от которого "не убудет". И наркота - нехорошо. И... Тут вообще всем нехорошо, к слову, иначе мирно мандились бы вконтакте.

Несвятой упрекает несвятого, причём оба отнюдь не призывают к пороку )

----------


## trypo

> Нехорошо красть, да, в том числе в магазине, от которого "не убудет". И наркота - нехорошо. И...


 инициация пройдена  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

+ строка №1

June, я тоже хочу жить в мире,

----------


## tempo

инициация чего, trypo?

(спасибо, что буковку поправил, кстати)

----------


## June

*tempo*, если ты такой неосуждающий, почему ты осуждаешь меня? Почему навешиваешь какие-то неизвестные тебе грехи и ставишь их в одну весовую категорию с грехами воровки?

Ты за то, чтобы всех простить, и воров, и убийц, и серийных убийц, потому что у каждого есть хоть малюсенький, да грех, поэтому надо либо всех разом простить, либо всех разом покарать, не разбираясь в размере и весе каждого греха? Не потонешь в крови после такого всепрощения?

Или дело в том, что *Aare* тебе несколько приятных слов написала, а я несколько неприятных? Я напомню, с чего началась вся эта дискуссия и к чему приводит твоя стратегия:




> June, я не верю в людей.
> Когда я первый раз полусил удар по зрению и вынужден был уехать из Москвы в Минск, куча моего барахлишка осталась у моего друга (а я и тогда этим словом не разбрасывался). Потом, когда была возможность перевезти всё это, перевезлось, увы, не всё. Оно просто "не нашлось," как не нашлось и через год. >$1000 затерялось на просторах дружбы.

----------


## tempo

June, неосуждающий - это не мягкая игрушка. Я достаточно долго нежно объясняюсь. Я бы и продлил, прочти про ИРЛ раньше.

Касаемо ярлыкоа, поищи статистику, сколько % человеков крали в магазинах. Ты удивишься. И наверняка обидишься, если я твой ИРЛ усугублю по типу термина "воровка".

Я не неосуждающ, а всего лишь терпим, в определённых мною для меня же пределах.

Ты выбрал пределы свои - выискивать соринки в чужих глазах. На здоровье, что, впрочем, сомнительно, такие поиски приведут тебя к полной социальной изоляции, со всеми сувытекающими.

Напомнил, и? Мне стать, как и ты, мизантропом? Ведь я тебе писал, каков мой выход из неверия.

----------


## June

tempo, я не понял, где читать про ИРЛ.

Всю жизнь живу в окружении людей, относящихся к воровству нетерпимо, и эти люди не испытывают проблем с социализацией.

Понял, что ты взрослый мальчик и уже выбрал своё отношение к воровству. Но тогда странно читать о том, что ты был удивлён поведением своего друга, с учётом выбранного тобой отношения к таким поступкам. Некоторая непоследовательность в этом есть.

Знаешь анекдот про еврея в бане? Исаак Соломонович, вы либо крестик снимите, либо трусы наденьте)

Я не мизантроп.

----------


## tempo

June, ты именно мизантроп - все плохи, кроме таких же в точности как ты.

June, я нигде не писал, что "обворован" - это твоя трансляция, вытекающая из упёртой на воровстве фиксации. Что не удивительно - социопату нужна миссия-оправдание.

Моя ошибка - неучёт того печального факта, что реальная тяжёлая психиатрия ныне колосится и цветёт пышным цветом.
Буквально за несколько лет основным су-контингентом стали психически повреждённые и практически неизлечимые, потому как индивидуальных подходов на всех не хватает.

Будешь выглядывать из своей скорлупы-тюрьмы только чтобы укусить и спрятаться - надпись на ней "ИРЛ" с гарантией сменится на "БАР", а потои и в на "МДП", айболиты постараются.

----------


## June

> я нигде не писал, что "обворован"


 Тогда вообще всё замечательно. Удачи.

----------


## Кошка Василиса

> Странно, не нашёл такой темы, ну чтож...
> 
> Мне нравится выносить одежду из торговых центров. Не столько потому, что у меня нет денег  - у меня они есть и я трачу их на одежду. Но паралельно мне нравится чувство тревоги, проходя через ворота. Начиналось это с шоколадок несколько лет назад, потом что-то крупнее, например, дезодоранты, потом остановился на одежде. Рука набита, даже магнит купил. 
> Ни разу не ловили, на самом деле, мне даже хочется, чтобы это случилось - дабы стать заметным, не знаю. 
> Мне стыдно? Да, но мне это очень помогает.
> 
> Постепенно от обилия вещей начал лучше разбираться в них, читать лит-ру о тканях, по дизайну костюмов, купил швейную машину и подшиваю, чтобы корректировать. Даже серьёзно подумывал о поступлении в академию исскуств на специальность текстиль или похожее.
> 
> Думаю, каждому доводилось что-то выносить - даже случайно, не обязательно из магазинов. Что это было, как вы себя чувствуете после этого?


 Да, у меня тоже было такое. Я тащила все подряд, но только из магазинов. В основном одежду, косметику, аксессуары. Не из-за отсутствия денег, а именно из-за этого чувства тревоги. Причем, когда только думала, что пойду в магазин и что-нибудь натырю, сразу настроение становилось приподнятым, и я весь день, как на крыльях летала. В результате у меня скопилось столько барахла, что я не знала, куда его девать. Что-то носила, что-то дарила,  что-то выбросила. А что-то до сих пор валяется с неоторванными этикетками. Это длилось 2 года. Потом я поняла, что деградирую, что так нельзя, и запретила себе тырить. Сначала было тяжело, я срывалась время от времени. Но вот прошло года 3 как я ничего не тырю. Но то чувство подъема помню. Его не сравнить с простой покупкой, когда покупаешь понравившуюся вещь. (((

----------


## June

Дискуссия осталась бы незавершённой, если не вспомнить о том, что по некоторым предположениям, совесть основана на страхе, которого у социопатов либо совсем нет, либо он не столь неприятен. Возможно, это врождённая, генетически обусловленная особенность. Aare, если я не ошибаюсь, писала, что её отец военный лётчик. Откровенно глупых людей ведь в лётчики не берут, а трус сам не пойдёт. Человек с такими задатками может стать военным лётчиком, а может…

Впрочем, человек и с моими особенностями может стать Ч. Дарвиным или нобелевским лауреатом Иваном Петровичем Павловым, которых википедия относит к психастеникам. А может попасть на суицид-форум, на котором запрещено обсуждать суицид)

----------


## Aare

Совесть основана на страхе? Мне кажется, это нелепая мысль. И кроме того просто банально низкая и неприятная. Если совесть в самом деле основана на страхе, то не иметь совести, по мне так, большая добродетель)
Это сама по себе очень глупая мысль. Например отчего мне было совестно. Однажды я украла у подруги золотые украшения, сдала в ломбард, а на вырученные деньги купила лекарств, необходимых для того, чтобы друг слез с наркотиков. Я ничего не боялась тогда, но меня очень мучала совесть. Потом когда появились деньги, украшения из ломбарда я выкупила, и подкинула ей в квартиру. Нет, совесть основана не на страхе, а на моральных установках. Я сделала недопустимый для самой себя поступок, пусть и во имя благородной, как я думаю, цели, и мне было очень совестно.
И страх я очень даже испытываю. Например боюсь высоты или пьяной компании в тёмной подворотне. Но при чём тут совесть? Совесть тут и рядом не лежала. Нет, думаю, совесть основана на страхе только у трусов или у тех, кто не имеет своих моральных ценностей, а только слепо копирует навязанные обществом.

----------


## tempo

Как насчёт совести, основанной на эмпатии, пониммании и наивном желании "счастья для всех (c)"?

----------


## Aare

> Как насчёт совести, основанной на эмпатии, пониммании и наивном желании "счастья для всех (c)"?


 Такая идея намного приятнее и благороднее. А делать что-то благое или избегать дурных действий только из страха - да фу, мне б с таким человеком неприятно было бы хоть какие-то вообще дела иметь. June плохо разбирается в таких понятиях как "совесть", "мораль", "страх", "доверие", "добро", "эмпатия", но других пытается учить, причём в довольно ктаегоричной форме.

----------


## June

Сколько сегодня оценочных суждений) Нелепая, банально низкая, неприятная, глупая… и это только в первых строках.

Определений совести довольно много, и предполагаемых механизмов её возникновения не меньше. Можно было бы их обсудить, но интернет рекомендует психастеникам избегать агрессивно настроенных людей, значит не здесь и не сейчас.

Я оцениваю людей не только по их словам о себе, но и по поступкам, которые часто красноречивее и правдивее. 

Aare, я хотел обратить твоё внимание на твоё бесстрашие в момент кражи. Подумал, а вдруг ты попытаешься применить его в каком-нибудь более социально приемлемом деле? В мире много профессий, требующих отваги. Но оказалось, можно, как метко выразился tempo, постараться “усугубить ИРЛ”, зная про чувствительность к оценке. Видимо, чтобы не мешал, как выразился он же в другой теме, “взять кого-то за яйца на обещании”, “проассистировать”, что-то про “15тыс.” там было, или зачем? Я вижу, выбор сделан, и мне остаётся только откланяться.

----------


## Aare

> Сколько сегодня оценочных суждений) Нелепая, банально низкая, неприятная, глупая… и это только в первых строках.


 В самом деле, я не слышала ещё, чтобы совесть охарактеризовали так низко - как трусость.




> но интернет рекомендует психастеникам избегать агрессивно настроенных людей, значит не здесь и не сейчас.


 Ты статьи по психологии, вычитанные в интернете, используешь примерно также, как иные люди используют гороскоп.

На самом деле я не агрессивная, легко отходчивая и стараюсь по возможности быть неконфликтной. 
Но ты когда про меня говоришь, ты всегда говоришь только в негативном ключе. Хоть бы одну фразу хорошую сказал, или пусть даже нейтральную. Но как же, дождёшься от тебя) У тебя вообще, по-моему, практически все посты на форуме только о том, как ты кого-то осуждаешь и как видишь какой-то негатив или человеческую низость)




> Aare, я хотел обратить твоё внимание на твоё бесстрашие в момент кражи. Подумал, а вдруг ты попытаешься применить его в каком-нибудь более социально приемлемом деле? В мире много профессий, требующих отваги.


 Можно хотя бы пару примеров?




> Но оказалось, можно, как метко выразился tempo, постараться “усугубить ИРЛ”, зная про чувствительность к оценке. Видимо, чтобы не мешал, как выразился он же в другой теме, “взять кого-то за яйца на обещании”, “проассистировать”, что-то про “15тыс.” там было, или зачем? Я вижу, выбор сделан, и мне остаётся только откланяться.


 Я ничего не поняла. Какие 15 тысяч, какие яйца, какой выбор? Абра-кадабра какая-то. У вас странный диалект кантонского, June.

----------


## June

> Я ничего не поняла. Какие 15 тысяч, какие яйца, какой выбор?


 Почитай последние две страницы ___темы___. Надеюсь, будет понятно.

Примеры профессий, требующих бесстрашия - тот же лётчик или хирург, но понимаю, что уже не подходят. Не готов сейчас предложить что-нибудь подходящее именно тебе. Если ты сама поразмышляешь над этим, может чего и выйдет.

А относиться к воровству и наркомании негативно вообще-то нормально. Такое отношение прописано в уголовном кодексе моей страны, и не только моей. Полиция вообще таких людей ловит за руку и сажает в тюрьму, это намного неприятнее, и за это никто не называет полицейских мизантропами, социопатами и тяжёлыми психами, как это делает tempo.

----------


## Aare

Но я не ворую у тебя или твоих друзей, не раскидываю шприцы у тебя по подъезду. Я бы вообще могла этого не рассказывать, и ты бы не знал, что я занимаюсь подобными вещами. А ты не милиционер, чтобы лоаить меня за руку. Так какой смысл относиться ко мне плохо на форуме?) 

"Преступления", которые я совершила, в большинстве саоём даже не уголовно наказуемы. Даже административку за большинство из них и то не дашь. Я никого вроде не убила и ничего здесь никому не сделала. Так что твоё негативное отношение ко мне - это всё же мизантропия чистой воды, которую ты маскируешь под маской праведности и честного человека) Тут наркоманов и наркоманок пруд пруди было, как и воров и воровок. 

Тут на форуме был один человек, которого я реально готова была презирать за то, что он, как говорят, мучал животных. И то потом я прониклась к нему жалостью и каким-то даже сочувствием. В конце концов мне просто было интересно с ним общаться, потому что личность у него была неординарная, а интеллект и эрудиция вполне на уровне. А ты всё играешь в праведника, лишь для того, чтобы убедить себя в том, что ты не так и плох, есть люди похуже тебя) 

Здесь собираются люди, которые хотят или хотели покончить с собой. Некоторые пробовали. А ты судишь за такие мелочи и так категорично. Как можно быть таким правильным, что аж занудой) Не удивительно, что у тебя нет жены

----------


## tempo

> могла этого не рассказывать

но для June это незаметно.

Aare, ты в восторге от того, что наркоманила и пи@дила в магазине? Это было хвастовство, ага.

----------


## tempo

а я в меру сил пропагандирую СПИД )

----------


## Aare

> > могла этого не рассказывать
> 
> но для June это незаметно.
> 
> Aare, ты в восторге от того, что наркоманила и пи@дила в магазине? Это было хвастовство, ага.


 Да какой восторг, просто я делала это и всё, и захотелось поболтать "за жизнь"))

----------


## tempo

June считает, что всё сделанное сделано осознанно-одобренно собою любимым, а это не так.

----------


## June

Подытожим: работающий и неворующий June плохой, остальные молодцы. Удачи.

----------


## Aare

> Подытожим: работающий и неворующий June плохой, остальные молодцы. Удачи.


 Что за примитив: "плохой - хороший"? Детсад какой-то. И вот же странная добродетель, что ты работающий. Ерунду какую-то ты подытожил. Из разряда "ляпнуть не в попад"

----------


## Sebastian

Он просто обиделся(

----------


## Aare

> Он просто обиделся(


 Нельзя быть таким обидчивым(

----------


## tempo

Aare, молодца, отыйди от меня работающего, неворующего и плохого - твоя тень пачкает моё гиперчувство  мегасправедливости ))

----------


## microbe

Не приемлю воровство!

----------

